# Petco Fish Are Here!! - Seeing double??



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I just got my bettas in the mail - OMG HALFMOONS AND c/t FEMALES
yes..those are sssssss.. 
They sent me two of each?!!
I only ordered 1 halfmoon and one crowntail.
I got 2 green crowntail females and 2 halfmoon males (I'm about to pee myself here..they're BEAUTIFUL. Colors already show and they're not under light yet! 

Pictures coming SOON!

What do I do about TWO of each?
I'm setting stuff up.. but.. two?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

It's like getting a double yolk egg - good luck ahoy.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Pics are a must! and im not sure what I would do if I got two of each.. keep them if I could.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Remember the pictures! That's really lucky, too. And if you find that you can't care for all 4 OF THEM.....well just say I might be able to *cough cough* Lend a HAND.....LOL


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

4?!?! Oh my god I would die of excitement if that happened to me! Post pictures asap so I can see!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Hehe.
I'm going to keep of course.. what are they going to do? They'd probably tell me to keep it anyway for making a mistake. 
I was just SO busy getting extra things together (I have 2 bowls, but just divided the boys for now.) Here are the pics! 
Turns out I have a red and an..huh? What's the multi color called? I have never seen a betta like him.... his eyes are cool colored too o.o

Female pics coming soon..they're floating.
Picture spam..sorry!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Females..
Well one. I got a slight pic of the 2nd girl in the back..think shes stressed..I'll get better pics later.
Other 2 pics of are the smaller female.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I'm amazed their fins look in great shape too! Lucky you for getting 2 of each =D


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I am too..though I don't think they'd pick any nasty fish and send them 
I was feeling bad I spent 42$ for 1 halfmoon and one c/t female when my petsmart is about to start selling them..well..this made it worth it XD


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

One crowntail female is sticking by the other one. I think they might be out the same tank from petco and now they're in a new place and need to stick as BFF's (lol) One girl has horizontal stripes on her while the other is solid..cool. 
I told Li his female/s came in. Too bad he chose fighting last night. Oh the disappointment.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I wish my PetSmart would sell halfmoons, they're about 30 min away, but the nearest PetCo is 1hr 45min/2hr


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Oh wow o.o That sucks! Our nearest petco is 1.5 hours away. My petsmart is going to carry veil tails,crowntails, halfmoon, and dragon males. (oh, and v/t females like normal)
* but I'd still rather the tail and gender selection from petco. haha


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Where are you located? I wonder if I called them and suggested it or asked if they could order some if they would. lol


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Cinci OH


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I'm in Il, and the closest PetCo is in Indianapolis, IN, how sad is that? Not even in the same state!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I know what you mean. That Petco is the same one that comes up for me. lol (That or one in lower KY) You know there's a petco in Chicago? I have a friend there who goes to it.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, but Chicago is 3hr away from my location in IL xD


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Oh - NVM lol!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

The two halfmoons are GORGEOUS! And so are the female CTs!  Maybe I should buy a HM male and a CT female to see if Petco messes up MY order too, LOL xD


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

haha! That'd be funny!
I don't understand it.. everywhere on the order sheets and papers it says quantity - 1. 
So they just.. were..nice? lol 
Also says the Halfmoons are 'XL' so I'm guessing they size them as well..


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey I can always take the red hm off ya hands, I have bene looking for one for so long! I have an empty 5 gallon space for when I find the *perfect red halfmoon* haha. But they are all really pretty =)


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Weird. You can't really 'size' a betta fish, because they are smaller if they are younger, so unless they are all siblings, the size compared wouldn't reallymatter. Eventually all bettas are about the same size, with the exception of King Bettas, but hey, it IS a perfect way to waste money if you are a big chain pet store like Petco...:lol: Imagine that being your job: The Betta Sizer!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

awwwws, that red guy is amazing!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

haha yeah fishfishfish..fish 
And he is CopperArabian. I can't wait to see what halfmoons pop up at petsmart. I LOVE them.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

My Petsmart only sells veils and crowntails, and they sell females, too  I don't think they are going to be having more bettas, though...grr. I have to go to Petco for nice bettas, they have a surprisingly good selection, too, for a chain store  If you get there when they first get a shipment, there are tons of awesome ones! You just can't be lazy and skip a week or two, or else all the good ones will be picked over. x)


> haha yeah fishfishfish..fish


 How about 4xFish? LOL it was the best username I could get...all of you other greedy people took my favorite names! >:O LOL just kidding, you know I love you guys <3


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

She said a few weeks or so..and we go every weekend. haha! I think I would annoy someone going everyday/calling everyday. If I can find white, black, and other cool pattern (maybe a dragon?) halfmoon male..I'd be fine..for a while.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL. Me too  or a nice mustard gas, I love them <3 Now I want another betta...grr. Why have you told me this??!! LOL. MUST...RESIST.....XD


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Cauuuseee. :3


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm....well I guess it IS your job as a betta fish forumer to make people want more bettas....I do it sometimes too I admit it.... x)


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

haha. =)
I plan to look into getting a job at Walmart.. in the fish department. Ours SUCKS. We always have dead fish in the tanks. 
I'd love to go and make others want bettas - but point them to the nice tanks and healthy fish. (even though I'd make sure they were ALL healthy.  )


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm so happy because our Walmart just stopped selling all fish (including betta fish) They had a big sale on all the display tanks and fish supplies that were used, I got a 10 gallon tank for our turtle for $3!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Seriously?? That'd be amazing to see here!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep  I wish ALL Walmarts would stop selling them, especially considering they also sell everything under the sun, but better a few than none that don't sell fish


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

xMandy said:


> haha. =)
> I plan to look into getting a job at Walmart.. in the fish department. Ours SUCKS. We always have dead fish in the tanks.
> I'd love to go and make others want bettas - but point them to the nice tanks and healthy fish. (even though I'd make sure they were ALL healthy.  )


That would be awesome You'd be saving fishies livess! Haha and you are SOOOO lucky you got them they are bootyfull


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

They are awesome! I am curious how are they shipped in the box?


----------

